# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Usvajanje u BiH-uslovi i iskustva

## garfild

Drage moje,
danima pokusavam naci na netu nesto o usvajanju u BiH.Ali, informacije su ocajno siromasne.
Imam 35 god,mm 33.Zanima me mozemo li usvojiti bebu s obzirom na godine i koja je procedura usvajanja.
Iskreno se nadam da cete mi uspjeti dati bar neke informacije.
Ako ne znate iz prve ruke, nadam se da imate nekoga ko ima iskustva sa usvajanjem.
Nestrpljivo cekam bilo kakav podatak.
Sve vas ljubim.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ne znam nikakve pojedinosti o posvajanju u BiH, ali godine su vam idealne.   :Smile:

----------


## Gost

Mi smo slali svim centrima i kantonima u BiH čak smo dobili i odgovore , ali odgovor nije ohrabrujući , ista je stvar kao i kod nas , djeca se  usvajaju                                                                                                                                                               
 unutar države a jako bolesna idu van .Ja sam napisala i da sam rođena u Bosni misleći da ću imati neku prednost ali ne .
Ne želim nikoga obeshrabriti , i preporučujem svakome da proba.I još nešto sve to sam obavila preko neta , sve mail adrese imaš na netu , ( to sam danima kopala ), samo ćeš na jedno mjesto morati poslati pismeno zbog potpisa (više se ne sjećam gdje )ali oni ti to mailom jave .
U svakom slučaju sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Takođe vam nemam info iz prve ruke, ali ono malo što znam iz priča onih koji pokušavaju usvojiti (ili su uspjeli usvojiti) situacija je teška, najviše iz razloga što je jako malo djece koja se daju na usvajanje, a zahtjeva je puno. I ako je dosta djece bez roditeljskog staranja njihov status nije za usvajanje. I predpostavljam da onda naši državljani sa mjestom prebivališta u BiH imaju prednost.

----------


## garfild

Hvala vam puno na odgovorima.Mi zivimo u BiH, ali imam vrlo oskudne informacije. Nigdje nisam nasla oficijelnu stranicu po kojom bih se mogla makar malo informirati.

----------


## wewa

Garfild, morate krenuti od lokalnog centra za socijalni rad, kako biste prosli obradu - nije nista ni obimno niti skupo, za razliku od Hr kompletna vam dokumentacija treba tek kad budete kandidati za konkretno dijete.

Nakon obrade u centru, saljete molbe po drugim lokalnim centrima u BiH, pa sporadicno zovete radi novosti - nije lose ni otici i direktno upoznati uposlenike centara, barem onih najblizih.

Prema iskustvima poznatih, dugo se ceka, no ne znaci da treba odustati i prije nego se krene. Ja vam zelim uspjeh cim cim prije   :Kiss:

----------


## Betty

Ima li sanse za nas koji zivimo  vani a rodjeni smo u BiH  , da uopste razmatramo takvu jednu soluciju kao sto je usvajanje djece iz BiH ???

----------


## Loryblue

ima li koja od vas želje i volje za novine progovoriti o problemima na koje nailazite kod posvajanja, nesređene zakonske regulative, administracije, spore birokracije i svega što ide uz posvajanje neka mi se javi na pp radi daljnjih informacija i kontakata.

možda svojim primjerom pomognete i drugim parovima koji isto kao i vi lutaju u magli bh svakodnevnice kada je posvajanje u pitanju.

 :Kiss:

----------


## wewa

> Ima li sanse za nas koji zivimo  vani a rodjeni smo u BiH  , da uopste razmatramo takvu jednu soluciju kao sto je usvajanje djece iz BiH ???


Znam za jedan ili dva para koji su u istoj situaciji - dakle, ovdje rodjeni a zive u inostranstvu - koji su uspjeli posvojiti dijete   :Kiss:  

No, neophodno je doci ovdje i otpoceti proceduru, ostalo ce ti se samo reci  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

> Ima li sanse za nas koji zivimo  vani a rodjeni smo u BiH  , da uopste razmatramo takvu jednu soluciju kao sto je usvajanje djece iz BiH ???


Ajde napiši još imate li BIH državljanstvo - možda nekome tko se kuži bude bitno. Sretno!

----------


## Gost

> Betty prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ima li sanse za nas koji zivimo  vani a rodjeni smo u BiH  , da uopste razmatramo takvu jednu soluciju kao sto je usvajanje djece iz BiH ???
> 
> 
> Ajde napiši još imate li BIH državljanstvo - možda nekome tko se kuži bude bitno. Sretno!


Nije bitno jer i ja ga imam , pa su mi rekli da nije bit to već gdje živimo .

----------


## Gost

Evo copy / paste nekih mailova koje sam sačuvala u našem kontaktu sa BiH
1.Postovana gospodjo Katarina,
drago mi je da u Vama i Vasem muzu raste tolika ljubav za djecu - sigurna sam da cete dobiti priliku i da je pruzite nekom malisanu koji je zeljan paznje i ljubavi. Nazalost, nemam optimisticne vijesti u pogledu mogucnosti posvajanja od strane stranih drzavljana. Ta mogucnost postiji samo u slucaju da u zemlji ne postoje potencijalni posvojitelji. Situacija je takva da trenutno u Mostaru, gdje ja zivim, 40 parova ceka na dijete. Ogroman je broj djece u institucijama i drugim oblicima brige kao sto je SOS Djecije selo, ali velikoj vecini roditelja te djece nije oduzeto roditeljsko pravo, sto onemogucava posvojenje. Ukoliko biste se ipak odlucili da pokusate, odluka je na Ministarstvu civilnih poslova. Jedna opcija je i da Vi, buduci da ste rodjeni u Derventi, pokusate dobiti BiH dokumenta, ali ne znam da li je to moguce.
Uz iskrene zelje da do iduceg Bozica uz jelku s Vama i Vasim muzem trckara i neki malisan, zelim Vam svako dobro u zivotu i radu.
Berima Hacam
2.Posvojenje od strane stranih državljana mora odobriti Federalno ministarstvo za rad i socijalnu politiku. Neka vaš nadležni Centar kontaktira sa Centrima u BiH ako ima djece za posvojenje na njihovom području.U svakom slučaju je moguće ako to odgovara interesima djeteta. 
3.primili smo Vaš e-mail i obavjetavamo Vas da se za sve informacije u vezi usvojenja-posvojenja djeteta-djece obratite našoj nadležnoj ustanovi JU "Kantonalnom centru za socijalni rad" Sarajevo, ul. A. Šaćirbegović br. 2, kontakt telefon               0038733524543        ili na e-mail kcsr@bih.net.ba. koji su nadležni za cijeli Kanton Sarajevo, a naša Služba je nadležna samo za Općinu Centar Sarajevo. Takodjer Vašu zamolbu direktno upućujete JU "Kantonalnom centru za soc.rad" Sarajevo.
4.Prvo se zelim izviniti sto relativno kasno odgovaram na Vasu poruku, medjutim sve ovo vrijeme sam bila ili na putu, ili na nekim drugim obavezama van moga ureda.

Od srca podrzavam Vasu odluku i zelim Vasem suprugu i Vama puno snage i srece u koracima koje ste poduzeli u vezi sa usvojenjem djeteta.

Moje ime je Nermina a radim kao pedagog-psiholog za SOS Djecije selo u BH. Mi, u okviru dva djecija sela brinemo o djeci bez roditeljskog staranja. Centri za socijalni rad su nasi partneri u brizi o djeci i oni su i zakoniti staratelji za svu nasu djecu, stoga Vam moram reci da su Centri za socijalni rad ti koji vam jedini mogu dati prave informacije u vezi sa usvojenjem.
Ako Vam se do sada nisu javili mogu Vam jedino predloziti da pokusate ponovo, jer vjerujem da ove procedure oko usvojenja nisu ni lake ni jednostavne.

Jos jednom Vam zelim svaku srecu.

Srdacno
Nermina Becirevic

5.Poštovani,
Obavještavamo Vas da smo uredno putem elektronske pošte zaprimili Vaš zahtjev za usvojenje, ali vas molimo da zbog upravnog postupka pošaljete Vaš pismeni zahtjev koji ste svojeručno potpisali na adresu Centra za socijalni rad Travnik.

Adresa je ; Lukaćka 3, 72270 Travnik
za Centar za socijalni rad Travnik

A ovo sam dobila od ministra BiH kojem sam također pisala

PREDMET: Usvojenje djeteta iz Bosne i Hercegovine





U vezi sa Vašim upitom koji se odnosi na usvojenje djeteta iz Bosne i Hercegovine obavještavamo vas slijedeće:

Materija usvojenja regulisana je Porodičnim zakonom Federacije BiH (“Službene novine Federacije BiH”, broj 35/05) i Zakonom o rješavanju sukoba zakona sa propisima drugih zemalja u određenim odnosima (“Službeni list SFRJ”, broj 7/82 i “Službeni list RBiH”, broj 2/92), koji se primjenjuje kao federalni zakon.

Do primjene Zakona o rješavanju sukoba zakona dolazi kada se radi o rješavanju odnosa sa međunarodnim elementom pod uslovom da ti odnosi nisu uređeni višestranim ili dvostranim ugovorima koji važe i u odnosu na Bosnu i Hercegovinu.

Prema navedenim zakonima, konkretno članu 95. Porodičnog zakona Federacije BiH usvojilac može biti državljanin Bosne i Hercegovine. Usvojilac može biti i strani državljanin ako je usvojenje u najboljem interesu djeteta i ako dijete ne može biti usvojeno u Bosni Hercegovini, ali takvo usvojenje se ne može zasnovati bez prethodnog odobrenja federalnog organa nadležnog za poslove socijalne zaštite, tj. ovog ministarstva.

Za vođenje postupka usvojenja nadležan je organ starateljstva mjesta prebivališta, odnosno boravišta djeteta, ako se njegovo prebivalište ne može utvrditi.

Zakonom je propisan i obavezan adaptacioni period od šest mjeseci koji se provodi u našoj zemlji. Organ starateljstva prije donošenja rješenja o zasnivanju usvojenja bez naknade smješta dijete u porodicu budućih usvojilaca za koje vrijeme je dijete pod osobnim nadzorom organa starateljstva, kako bi se utvrdilo da li je usvojenje u njegovom najboljem interesu.

Pored toga, prema podacima kojima raspolaže ovo ministarstvo, ima više evidentiranih potencijalnih usvojilaca – državljana BiH, koji žive u Bosni i Hercegovini nego djece koja ispunjavaju zakonom propisane uslove za usvojenje, pa su centri za socijalni rad dužni prvenstveno udovoljavati njihovim zahtjevima. 
S poštovanjem,
M I N I S T A R

CO: - Dosije

- Arhiva Dr Perica Jelečević
Unaprijed zahvalni



Eto nadam se da sam pomogla .

----------


## Mariela

Mi smo uspjeli usvoiti dijete u BiH i nije bilo naročito teško (ili su nam se zvijezde stvarno poklopile). Državljani smo BiH, i živjeli smo u BiH. 
Prvo se morate obratiti vašem matičnom CZSR s zahtjevom za posvajanje. U BiH je praksa da vas eventualno pozovu na razgovor, ali kompletnu obradu rade tek kad se nađe dijete. Vjerovatno će vam odmah reći da nemaju djece za usvajanje, da je to jako teško jer puno ljudi čeka... 
Sljedeći korak je poslati zahtejve na sve CZSR u dijelu BiH u kojem živite (mi smo iz Federacije). Korisno je i osobno se uputiti do centara da vas ljudi upoznaju i procijene koliko ste istinski zainteresirani za usvajanje. 
Mi smo uspjeli usvojiti dijete za 4 mjeseca od predavanja zahtejava, ali smo osobno obišli puno CZSR i to nam je bio veliki plus, jer smo dokazali motiviranost za posvajanje. Na isti način su i naši prijatelji uspjeli usvojiti bebe prije dva mjeseca.

U vašem slučaju godine su vam prednost, također jako cijene obrazovanje, zdravstevno stanje kao i pravi motiv za posvajanje. Iz mog iskustva stranim državljanima je gotovo nemoguće usvojiti u BiH. Izuzetak su možda državljani BiH na "privremenom radu u inozemstvu".

Ukoliko trebate dodatne informacije javite se na pp.

----------


## Anida.

pozdrav, vidim da ste usvojili dijete, pozvana sam na razgovor, jer smo usli kao u uzi krug za posvojenje jednog dječaka. Da imamo kao veliku sansu? Pitala sam sta znaci uzi krug, ali nisu mi detaljno odg, kao mozda dva tri para koliko sam shvatila, odnosno prokuzila. Pa me interesuje kako dalje ide to, sta bude na tom sastanku? Da li je komplicirano, tesko? Takodjer sam iz BiH. Pliz ako moze da mi malo izdetaljises.

----------


## Svjetlanaaa

Pozdrav
Evo odgovora kojeg sam ja dobila danas iz Sarajeva,a živim van BiH ali i imam i dalje BiH državljanstvo.

Poštovana Svjetlana,


Prema odredbama Porodičnog zakona Federacije Vi možete podnijeti zahtjev za usvojenje. Zahtjev možete podnijeti Centru za socijalni rad općine na kojoj imate prebivalište u Federaciji BiH kao I bilo kojem drugom Centru za socijalni rad u Federaciji BiH. Centar za socijalni rad općine na čijem području imate prebivalište u BiH utvrđuje Vašu podobnost za usvojenje.

U našem Centru je veliki broj zahtjeva za usvojenje, a mali broj djece podobne za usvojenje. Ilustracije radi radi naš Centar je tokom prvih deset mjeseci 2021 na evidenciji imao više od 200 zahtjeva za usvojenje, a samo dvoje djece podobne za usvojenje.

S poštovanjem,

----------


## Mariela

> pozdrav, vidim da ste usvojili dijete, pozvana sam na razgovor, jer smo usli kao u uzi krug za posvojenje jednog dječaka. Da imamo kao veliku sansu? Pitala sam sta znaci uzi krug, ali nisu mi detaljno odg, kao mozda dva tri para koliko sam shvatila, odnosno prokuzila. Pa me interesuje kako dalje ide to, sta bude na tom sastanku? Da li je komplicirano, tesko? Takodjer sam iz BiH. Pliz ako moze da mi malo izdetaljises.


Tek sad vidim poruku.
Mi smo bili na razgovoru samoinicijativno, obilazili smo više Centara. Imali smo razgovor s timom za posvajanje koji je preispitivao naše motive i razloge za posvajanje, ozbiljnost, stabilnost... Razgovor je trajao više od tri sata i nije cijelo vrijeme bio ugodan jer se kopalo i po nama teškim temama (neplodnost, jesmo li odustali od pokušaja dobivanja biološkog djeteta...). 
Po završetku su nam dali popis dokumentacije koju im moramo dostaviti. Od onda se zakon promijenio, sad je obavezan adaptacijski period od šest mjeseci, dok to nije bio slučaj kad smo mi posvajali.
Želim Vam da sve završi u skladu s Vašim željama.

----------

